# Saan ka pa?



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What does this idiomatic expression mean? I know it's not literal (Where else are you?)..


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

_Saan ka pa...? _can mean _Where else would you be?_ OR _Where else would you rather be?_


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!

So it only means literal? Because when I heard this expression, it sounded like it meant differently..but I really can't tell how it was used then..


----------



## DotterKat

_Saan ka pa...? _can be used in a literal sense and as a rhetorical question.

Malaki ang bahay na ito, mura lang siya, malapit ka sa downtown, mabait ang mga kapitbahay, maganda at tahimik ang kapaligiran. Ano pa ang gugustuhin mo? Saan ka pa?


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK! Yes. What I heard was something like that. In that sense, how can you translate it in English? Sorry for another follow-up question..


----------



## mataripis

It is used when selecting specific products or services. Saan (where) ka ( do you) pa? (Really stay).


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Thanks, DK! Yes. What I heard was something like that. In that sense, how can you translate it in English? Sorry for another follow-up question..


Used as a rhetorical question like in my example in #4, it is not really translatable into English without perhaps the aid of gestures.

Malaki ang bahay na ito, mura lang siya, malapit ka sa downtown, mabait ang mga kapitbahay, maganda at tahimik ang kapaligiran. Ano pa ang gugustuhin mo? Saan ka pa?

This house is huge, inexpensive, close to downtown, the neighbors are nice and the surroundings are beautiful and quiet. What can else can you want? _Where else?_ (accompanied by shrugging of the shoulders, palms facing upwards, eyes wide open to reinforce the idea that _Saan ka pa? Where else?_ is a rhetorical question).


----------

